

A/B Testing for Publishers - ankitoberoi
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/ab-testing-for-publishers/

======
ankitoberoi
A small addition to point #3 (Limitations of Current A/B Testing Softwares):
Manual Editing does not work. The only workaround with current softwares is
creating a new page for every variation and then splitting the traffic.

------
mdotk
Another one?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6231686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6231686)

~~~
ankitoberoi
Both the topics are quite different, while the other posts is focused on
showing how split testing can be done on Adsense, this one points out the
major issues faced by publishers when using popular A/B testing tools.

